# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Wie heeft er ook MTSS?

## engelenkind

Lieve mensen,

Een paar jaar geleden heb ik MTSS als blessure gekregen. Na een half jaar ging het wel wat beter, maar het is nooit meer over gegaan en dat gaat ook niet meer gebeuren. Soms heb ik er geen last van, maar soms ook heel erg wel. De laatste twee weken heb ik heel erg last van mijn schenen. Elke keer als ik loop heb ik pijn, maar ook als ik stilzit en al helemaal als ik mijn schenen ergens aan stoot. En dat terwijl ik heel erg van sporten, fietsen en wandelen hou.
Heeft iemand ook MTSS? Wie kan mij tips geven om te pijn te verminderen? De dokter kan mij niet helpen.
Alvast bedankt  :Embarrassment: 

Groetjes!

----------

